# Where is the best place to invest?



## Firefly (26 Sep 2006)

If the property game is up...where to next? People who got royally stung by Eircon & the stock market bubble are not going to jump in here as quickly. And given that people are expectant of substantial gains...what assets will the cash chase????
F


----------



## plaudit (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Where to next???*

Oil is cheap right now IMO.


----------



## Firefly (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Where to next???*

Oil...that's still means shares though doesn't it...


----------



## Calina (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Where to next???*



Firefly said:


> If the property game is up...where to next? People who got royally stung by Eircon & the stock market bubble are not going to jump in here as quickly. And given that people are expectant of substantial gains...what assets will the cash chase????
> F



So they learned nothing from Eircom and the tech bubble, and you're suggesting that they won't learn anything from the property bubble. 

Interesting.


----------



## plaudit (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Where to next???*



Firefly said:


> Oil...that's still means shares though doesn't it...


 
What has it to do with shares? You just buy the commodity and hope it rises.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Where to next???*

I think that he/she was suggesting that to invest in oil, you would need to buy shares of an oil company-not strictly true-but futures etc. are not really an option for most smaller investors.

Nor is buying barrels of oil.


----------



## bearishbull (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Where to next???*

A diversified portfolio of shares/funds that you pay into every month/year should see you make good returns with low risk in the long term.


----------



## Firefly (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Where to next???*

Just think that with the returns that people have seen in property and shares that they gonna expect "get rich quick" returns as opposed to putting their hard earned cash into a pension and not seeing it for yonks...maybe then the real issue is for would be investors to get a reality check wrt investment returns and to focus on yields as opposed to cap appreciation (which is resp for bubbles)
F


----------



## joe sod (27 Sep 2006)

Firefly said:


> If the property game is up...where to next? People who got royally stung by Eircon & the stock market bubble are not going to jump in here as quickly. And given that people are expectant of substantial gains...what assets will the cash chase????
> F


 
I think people will learn again that making money is not at all that easy. Alot of people still have not got rich from the property market simply because they are still invested in property. The only way they will realise their gains is to cash out and sit on their cash or invest in something else. Of course most property investors have not done this. When eveyone tries to liquidate their investments together then they will learn how notoriously illiquid property is.


----------



## phoenix_n (28 Sep 2006)

open a franchise.


----------

